# 75g stocking help



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

So, this is just a rough list right now and to be honest its more of a list I think would look good together. I know its not perfect but that's why Im making this thread. By the way I did this list on aquarium planner just to get an idea and it says I need a 150g. I also plan to light/medium plant this tank.

5 cories---something like a julii
3 dwarf frogs
3 kuhli loaches
5 hatchet fish
9 leopard danio
9 cherry barbs
3 golden wonder (or any other) killifish
1 pair bettas
3 dwarf gourami
3 sailfin mollies
3 bristlenose pleco
2 apistos
2 german blue rams

It seems like a lot but its gunna be planted and the whole bunch is almost exactly 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 bottom, middle, and top dwellers. Anyway, what do ya think


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is what i would PERSONALLY do (with this list).
8-15 cories
Skip the adfs (will be hard to get them food)
8 hatchets (like bigger schools, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A LID)
Skip the danios (dont like them a whole bunch)
15 cherry barbs
Skip the wonder killis (they get sort of mean and can get HUGE)
Skip the pair of bettas (you can try, probably wont work)
1 dwarf gourami (they kill each other) OR 5-6 pearl gouramis (i like them more)
Skip the mollies (get big, messy, and dont like the same chemistry as all the others. Also dont personally like them)
3 bushynose plecos (1m/2f)
Pair of HARDY apistos
Pair of GBRs
Pair of bolivians (i like them)
4-7 otos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

That all sounds pretty good to me too. The danios weren't a must have for me but wanted them to mix it up. Silver tips (tetra?) may look nice too but either way not a must have. Killis just look different and thought they would add some flare I may have to find a replacement. I'll skip on the bolivians just because of personal taste but do you think just a male betta would work since you don't think a female in there would be ok?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bolivians with breeding colors are AMAZING. Way nicer than gbrs IMO. 

A lot of people think that a big variety of fish looks good, it doesnt IMO. I once had A LOT of different fish in my 29, now i just got lambchop rasboras (different than harlequins), cardinals, and an angel. Along with bottom feeders, but i dont see them all the time. I like it A LOT more. It is a lot more natural looking. A big school of one fish (or two) looks beast. All different fish, blah. Save that for the cichlids and reefs (where it actually looks natural). This is all just what i think. Everyone was a different liking.

A betta or a dwarf gourami. Cuz they will fight. I would personally do a nice group of pearl gouramis (a lot healthier and look cool).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Gotcha on the betta thing. As for limited species bigger numbers I have seen some very nice tanks like that and large schools are awesome. I may have to reconsider and look at other peoples tanks. Thanks for the advice


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The limited species and larger school is more of a professional look to the tank. Cuz many beginners or aquarium people like to have A LOT of different fish. That is all cool and stuff, but dont do it in the same tank. The less fish you have equals less hassle and worries you will have. They will also act more natural cuz they are surrounded by a bunch of their buddies (like in the wild). So it is a lot more nice having a really laid back planted tank than i really active one. IMO. Im only a teen(so TONS of very dumb impulse buys) and i have had so many things in my heavily planted 29,(also trade A LOT to my lfs) but now is the only time im actually really happy with it. 

Any other questions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope. I think you really nailed it there. Its funny you mention about beginners liking a lot of different fish in the same tank because I've been keeping fish for around 20 years now lol. Usually I just don't do small fish though. I'm a cichlid, reef, oddball fish type person and except for the reef I am typically limited to species type tanks anyways. So in that effect I guess I am just a beginner in community type tanks. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No problem. I didnt know that you have been in the hobby that long, sorry if i insulted you. Ya maybe your just new at communities. If you got any other questions, feel free to PM me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep. No offense taken by the way. I actually found it amusing and humbling. We all can learn more every day no matter how much you think you know.


----------



## Als49 (Aug 19, 2014)

African Dwarf Frog (ADF) is definitely unique and cute. But like Tankman said, it's hard to feed them. 

I had to feed mine LIVE worm for they refused pellets and frozen blood worms. I even had to use chopsticks and put the worms in front of them. Uneaten worm slipped into the substrate and lived there. It looked so gross...

And finally all 5 of my ADF were found dried up on the floor... My planted tank is rimless open top. The frogs also couldn't swim well so I had to slow down my filters output.

Will I keep ADF again?

Yes with tightly closed tank and lot of cory cats to eat the left over live worms. Or teach the ADF to eat FBW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Als49 (Aug 19, 2014)

By the way, what is the main show fish there? I'd choose fish that gives impact as my main fish, such a pair of discus, if it's my 75G 

I keep 6 discus in my 95G com planted tank with 6 GBR, 30 rummy nose tetra, 6 albino cory, 6 peppered cory and 6 Stiphodon semoni.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe a single or pair of angels?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

ya know....I'm glad that was brought up. I was debating on that for a while. At first I was considering severums because they have such a small mouth and I love the look of them. After some reading I decided it may be too risky. I briefly thought of angels but I'm not really excited with them and I've read that large ones may eat or nip smaller fish. I would love discus but, though I am experienced with aquariums, I am too intimidated by them to try. That and I don't intend to play with my water chemistry a lot just to keep them as I understand they are kinda picky when it comes to that. Ultimately I settled on no main show fish though I'm not against having a centerpiece. Maybe someone can steer me in a good direction.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Severums can be a problem with plants. They leave everything else alone. Angels will definitely not bother cherry barbs and hatchets. Mine never bothers my lambchops and my cardinals. Discus are very easy to care for. But if you get them get a bonded pair. Cuz if you get a group, you will then have breeding pairs everywhere (check out paducahfishfan youtube channel).

Are you doing a betta or dg or neither? Cuz a group of pearl gouramis would be nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

from pics Ive seen around Im not sold on pearl gourami so unless I change my mind I probably wont do that. Probably no betta either. If I do anything it may be a dwarf gourami but still not sure. You guys really have me interested in a few discus now though.


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, I started stocking a few days ago. Doing a slow fish in, lots of water changes cycle. Started with a few guppies, that will go in a different tank before I add more fish, and three cories. Everyone is doing great except for one cory, I think. After siphoning some water for a water change, I left the tank while it drained, I noticed I was missing one. I'm pretty sure he went down the drain. But, I'm still holding out hoping he is hiding in a fake rock decoration. So, disappointing and disheartening. I will be putting some mesh or something over my siphon tube next time for sure.


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Woohoo, I just saw the lost one. Felt so good to see him. What a turn of emotions that was, lol. Still plan on using that mesh next time though.


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

*new stocking plans based on your advice*

Ok so after getting advice from you guys and looking around online some more I have come up with some new stocking plans. Here they are as of now. 

8-15 cories
8 hatchets
10-15 serape tetras....in place of cherry barbs
3 bushynose plecos (1m/2f)-----maybe a rubbernose pleco or 2 as well not sure
Pair of HARDY apistos
Pair of GBRs
Pair of bolivians (i like them)
4-7 otos
and as a centerpiece fish I'm thinking 2-5 angels....still not positive but warming up to them

Soooooo....now with this revised list, what do you think? I did away with the barbs because I've read that they don't tend to school and even though I've read that serpaes can be nippy I'm hoping that with the higher numbers they will keep to themselves....and after going to several different lfs's today they are the schooling fish I would be happiest with as I'm not very impressed with the other tetras or rasboras or other schooling type fish that I've seen. Though one other tetra I saw today I could settle for is the pristella tetra....very nice looking imo.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That stock is okay. I would up the school of serpaes to maybe 20. 5 angels may not be the best idea. Cuz you may end up with pairs everywhere. I would just do one pair. If you want a schooling fish, rummy nose are the best hands down. So maybe rummys are your best bet. But in large schools serpaes do hang together. Barbs will hang together as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

I was considering rummies and I thought I'd seen them around here before but I was wrong. Unless I find something else I will keep it in mind to up the serpae count. Do you suggest to get more because of looks and behavior or just to fill the tank more?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

More of a behavior look thing. Look up Wayne's fish world, he has like 30 in his 125 planted tank. It looks ill. The more of a one species the better it will look and the more natural they will act. It will also eliminate any possible nipping, not very common anyways. But ya look up that youtube channel, his serpae school is awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

